

UI Testing Tutorial - ashitvora

Can anybody suggest me good UI / Javascript testing framework tutorial.<p>I have heard of qunit and yui test but never used it before.
======
sr3d
I've had success with Scriptaculous Unit test. You can find out more
information here:

[http://wiki.github.com/madrobby/scriptaculous/test-unit-
runn...](http://wiki.github.com/madrobby/scriptaculous/test-unit-runner)

The test suite itself is fairly standard: you have a test suite with setup and
teardown function, then you implement the test cases. You can setup your the
test suite in very short amount of time, since it only depends on PrototypeJS
and Scriptaculous. There is not very many info or tutorials on this, but you
can read the instruction and it will help you get started.

Alex.

~~~
ashitvora
Thanks Alex. Will give it a try.

